
Linux to Get “Extended LTS” Releases, Kernel Support for Six Years - ashitlerferad
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-Extended-LTS-Six-Years
======
ocdtrekkie
I read the headline, and went "bet this is because Google can't keep their
operating system up to date". Sure enough, upon reading, this is specifically
a change to accommodate Google.

